
I am a developer of a popular Chrome extension approached by malware companies - antr
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1vjj51/i_am_one_of_the_developers_of_a_popular_chrome/
======
shacharz
Is there a way for a user to protect it self against control changes in such
extension companies?

